# Preis der GTX 570 aufgetaucht



## Sync (4. Dezember 2010)

Auf Planet 3D Now ist ein Artikel erschienen, der den Preis der GTX 570 bekannt gibt.
Der Online-Shop YOYOtech aus Großbritannien hat die GTX 570 samt Preis in ihrem Sortiment gelistet.
In GB liegt der Preis bei 299 Pfund was umgerechnet ca 350EU ergibt.

Quelle: Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (4. Dezember 2010)

Sync schrieb:


> Auf Planet 3D Now ist ein Artikel erschienen, der den Preis der GTX 570 bekannt gibt.
> Der Online-Shop YOYOtech aus Großbritannien hat die GTX 570 samt Preis in ihrem Sortiment gelistet.
> In GB liegt der Preis bei 299 Pfund was umgerechnet ca 350EU ergibt.
> 
> Quelle: Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User




also 350 € war zu erwwarten, ist im angesicht einer GTX470 ~205€ und einer GTX480~ 349€ fast etwas zu teuer.

erwarte man aber im angesicht eines Preissturzes bedingt durch HD6950 und 6970 dass sich die GTX570 bei 299€ einpendelt wärs ok


----------



## GaAm3r (4. Dezember 2010)

Ist ja einigermaßen iO.
Weiß jemand wann endlich die AMD´s kommen ?


----------



## Oxid (4. Dezember 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> Ist ja einigermaßen iO.
> Weiß jemand wann endlich die AMD´s kommen ?



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren...


----------



## timee95 (4. Dezember 2010)

Soweit ich weiß, soll das NDA jetzt am 13. fallen oder hat sich das schon wieder geändert??


----------



## Airblade85 (4. Dezember 2010)

die Preise der kleinen 6950 wird sich ca in der Region von der GTX570 ansiedeln..also 300-350€ und die 6970 um die 400-450€


----------



## No @iminG (4. Dezember 2010)

also ich habe seit getsern miene gtx580 verbaut und benches gemacht karte EVGA GTX 580 normale version core i7 auf 3,85ghz ergibt 29251
karte mit oc macht 31275 punkte im vantage das reicht mir völlig aus ^^

naja aber die gtx 570 liegt auf dem nivieu der GTX480 deswegen liegt der preis auch mit der 480 auf ein level und mal ehrlich als damals die 8800gts 512 mb raus kam kostete diese damals auch 350 euro von gigabyte undwenn man jetzt die leistung miteinander vergleicht weiß man erst was man für sein geld bekommt finde das PL super und mehr als gerecht für die leistung


----------



## facehugger (4. Dezember 2010)

Nette Info! Für uns (die Zielgruppe) wird es langsam mal Zeit, das die 6950/70 rauskommen und der Preiskampf endlich beginnen kann


----------



## Yakuza (4. Dezember 2010)

facehugger schrieb:


> Nette Info! Für uns (die Zielgruppe) wird es langsam mal Zeit, das die 6950/70 rauskommen und der Preiskampf endlich beginnen kann


meine Meinung


----------



## Seabound (4. Dezember 2010)

Der Preis is doch OK. Ich hab im Frühjahr für die GTX 470 auch 330 Euro gezahlt. Gescheite Ware kostet halt und 350 Euro als Startpreis für die 570 is echt gut!


----------



## Mr. Blow (4. Dezember 2010)

> Zitat von *facehugger*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Real Talk!


----------



## hanfi104 (4. Dezember 2010)

wie wärs wenn die mal ihre waren etwas billiger rausbringen würden so etwa 400 € für high end und 300 € für oberste mittelklasse, dann würden die sofort viel mehr karten verkaufen und alle wären zufrieden.

BTT
350 waren zu erwarten, wie die 470 damals. 480 kostet ja auch nur noch 360€(570 wird ja erwartungsgemäß etwa gleichstark).


----------



## Fettmull (5. Dezember 2010)

GTX 570 usw. sind zwar keine schlechten Karten, aber so richtige Mainstream-Karten müssen doch auch bezahlbar sein, wie die ATI Karten, die fangen erst bei 250€ an und gehen dann stetig nach unten. Da sollte NVIDIA mal seine Verkaufspolitik überdenken.

mfg


----------



## Portal501 (5. Dezember 2010)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> die Preise der kleinen 6950 wird sich ca in der Region von der GTX570 ansiedeln..also 300-350€ und die 6970 um die 400-450€


Ich finde den preiß Okay.Da mein bruder bei Powercolor arbeitet weiß ich von ihm das die AMD6970 25% bis max 30% mehr power haben soll als die AMD5870.Da die GTX580 gute 40% mehr leistung bringt als die AMD5870 finde ich 500euro auch in ordnung.Ps die AMD 6970 soll 350 bis 400 euro kosten.Da ich die info vom meinem bruder habe habe ich auch die GTX580 gekauft.


----------



## SimsP (5. Dezember 2010)

ich weiß nicht was es an der NVidia Preispolitik zur Zeit auszusetzen gibt.
350€ für die GTX570 hört sich doch ganz in Ordnung an, wenn man bedenkt, dass die HD6950 ungefähr das gleiche kosten wird und vorraussichtlich auch vergleichbare leistung bieten wird.


----------



## Seabound (5. Dezember 2010)

Fettmull schrieb:


> GTX 570 usw. sind zwar keine schlechten Karten, aber so richtige Mainstream-Karten müssen doch auch bezahlbar sein, wie die ATI Karten, die fangen erst bei 250€ an und gehen dann stetig nach unten. Da sollte NVIDIA mal seine Verkaufspolitik überdenken.
> 
> mfg



Jaja, genau! Wie die 5870 und die 5850 die waren (besonders erste) preislich richtig atraktiv dieses Jahr


----------



## Wenzman (5. Dezember 2010)

Ist ok, aber für 300€ wäre sie mir noch lieber


----------



## knarf0815 (5. Dezember 2010)

die preise sind doch ok. die 480 gtx war viel teurer als sie rauskam


----------



## Rizzard (6. Dezember 2010)

knarf0815 schrieb:


> die preise sind doch ok. die 480 gtx war viel teurer als sie rauskam


 
Du musst dich auch nach den Anfangspreisen der GTX470 richten, und hier kommt der Preis ziemlich genau hin.

Mir ist der Preis bislang etwas teuer. Ich warte mal auf die HD6950 und entscheide dann wer mir das beste P/L-Verhältnis bietet.


----------



## tiga05 (6. Dezember 2010)

Wie sie alle wie die Raubtiere auf die neuen Karten warten . 

Ich schließe mich mal an XD. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass Nvidia so konkurrenzfähig bleibt. Ich dachte jetzt ist ATi (bzw. AMD) erstmal wie am Ruder.... 

Die machen es mir dann aber auch nicht leicht...


----------



## oxoViperoxo (6. Dezember 2010)

Schauen sie mal  :

Point of View GeForce GTX 570 TGT Ultra Charged Edition, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (TGT-570-A1-UC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Aber der Preis ist, naja, noch anpassungsfähig sag ich mal.


----------

